# New mobile-malware detection technique uses gestures



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

Mobile malware is a growing problem, but researchers from University of Alabama at Birmingham have figured out a new way of detecting when shady mobile apps get up to no good, such as trying to call premium-rate numbers unbeknowst to a phones owner.
The technique relies on using the phones motion, position and ambient sensors to learn the gestures that users typically make when they initiate phone calls, take pictures or use the phones NFC reader to scan credit cards.
Some mobile malware programs already abuse these services and security researchers expect their number will only increase.

Read More


----------

